
Show HN: Job alerts for companies you love - nsorros
http://www.letmeknow.email/
======
sctb
Please don't bother with obvious promotional abuse like this. It just gets
accounts and sites banned and irritates the community.

~~~
nsorros
what are you talking about? I have been building this website for a couple of
weeks...Show HN is exactly to promote your work...

~~~
sctb
The fake account voting and commenting.

~~~
nsorros
These are my friends that are also readers of hacker news (even though to be
fair they did not have an account)

------
ariskk
Looks nice. It would be nice if you could add search tags there.

~~~
nsorros
Thanks for the feedback. Glad you like it. Yep search tags are definitely on
the roadmap!

------
EmiHadj
User friendly and really nice and clean user interface. Love the idea of
tracking position openings in companies you love!

